# Chewing furniture



## lynzross (Apr 28, 2012)

Help - my two cockatiels are destroying my living room - they have eaten through whole slats on my wooden blinds, bit chunks out of my table, and have nibbled all the pattern work off a mirror, they are so quick by the time you notice them, the damage is done.

What can I do to stop them doing this, is there anything i can put on things to discourage them from biting the wood or is it just behavourial.

Thanks 

Lynz


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you have wooden perches for them? I have never had my tiels chew furniture but they can destroy a natural wood perch in a matter of a few hours. I don't know of anything you can use to discourage them but if you offer them wooden perches and toys to chew instead, they may leave your furniture alone. Make sure any wood is birdsafe.


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

You can try a bitter apple spray. I tried it to get Clyde to stop chewing on wires, but her urge to chew was stronger than the bitter taste of the spray, but other birds may react better to it. In the end I wound up giving her treats when she was near the wires and didn't chew them, and that worked well.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow I didn't know cockatiels would do that!!! My Parrotlet is a big chewer so he goes thru loads of toys. As long as he has something safe to chew, he leaves other things alone. If he's out without a toy or Nutriberry, he will get into trouble. Maybe add more appropriate chew-things while they are out?


----------



## lynzross (Apr 28, 2012)

They have wooden perches and natural branchlike perches and they also have a natural wooden playgym and they don't bite any off them - they love those hanging ones (think they are made of willow) they have just destroyed the latest one so maybe thats why they have moved on to the furniture. They also like the plaited shredders so I think i'll start by hanging strips of that where they are chewing (only hope it doesn't encourage them more) i'll also try the nutriberry.

Thanks for your ideas


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

I was going to suggest the bitter apple spray too but i see someone beat me to it. I havn't used it myself on a cockatiel but it does work well for dogs. I'm sure the bird will find it just as nasty tasting as a dog would though. Good Luck!


----------

